
Microsoft Open-Sources Haystack - An Indexing Subsystem for Apache Spark - yarapavan
https://cloudblogs.microsoft.com/opensource/2020/06/30/hyperspace-indexing-subsystem-apache-spark-now-open-source/
======
yarapavan
At a high-level, Hyperspace offers users the ability to:

\- Build indexes on your data (e.g., CSV, JSON, Parquet).

\- Maintain the indexes through a multi-user concurrency model.

\- Leverage these indexes automatically, within your Spark workloads, without
any changes to your application code for query/workload acceleration.

GitHub:
[https://github.com/microsoft/hyperspace](https://github.com/microsoft/hyperspace)
Spark + AI Summit 2020 presentation:
[https://databricks.com/session_na20/hyperspace-an-
indexing-s...](https://databricks.com/session_na20/hyperspace-an-indexing-
subsystem-for-apache-spark)

------
tannerbrockwell
More descriptive title: "Hyperspace, an indexing subsystem for Apache Spark™,
is now open source"

